# Problems with installing port - is it ok to mail maintainer?



## kilgor (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello!

Can't install moodle-2.5.2. `Fetch` complains about "size mismatch". Is it ok in my situation to bother the maintainer?

Here:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=moodle-2.5&stype=name&sektion=www
is listed his email.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 9, 2013)

Definitely a good idea. As a side note; the best way to obtain the maintainers e-mail address is to run `# make maintainer` in the ports directory:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/www/moodle25 # make maintainer
wen@FreeBSD.org
```
For what's it worth; when contacting a maintainer I usually try to make sure that there's really nothing I could have done to make it work. And if there is then I also sent that bit of information because it might actually help him out.

In this case I can reproduce your problems:


```
# make build
=> Attempting to fetch http://superb-dca3.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz
fetch: http://superb-dca3.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz
fetch: http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz: size mismatch: expected 31927126, actual 31927609
=> Attempting to fetch http://tenet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz
fetch: http://tenet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch http://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz
fetch: http://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz: size mismatch: expected 31927126, actual 31927609
=> Attempting to fetch http://ignum.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz
```
(I cut the list a little short)

I then tried to use wget to see if it could tell me something more about these issues:


```
$ wget http://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz
--2013-11-09 18:22:01--  http://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz
Resolving netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net (netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net)... 78.35.24.46, 2001:4dd0:1234:6::5f
Connecting to netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net (netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net)|78.35.24.46|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 31927609 (30M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: 'moodle-2.5.2.tgz'
```
Then using fetch:


```
$ fetch http://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/moodle/Moodle/stable25/moodle-2.5.2.tgz
moodle-2.5.2.tgz                              100% of   30 MB   49 MBps 00m01s
```
So as you can see these errors only seem to occur when the port is trying to fetch the main source package, and that process is something the maintainer has set up.

So I'd definitely contact him. You may even want to point his attention to this thread as well.

Hope this can help.


----------



## kilgor (Nov 10, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Hope this can help.


It sure is, thank you!
I mailed maintainer.


----------

